# Question for all the Summitt stand users



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 2, 2006)

I am looking at buying a Summitt goliath.My ouestion is do the rounded teeth on the stands get a good grip on the tree or do they need to be filed some to make them sharper.Had an API they had the teeth on them,but since they are made in China I am reluctant to buy one.Any feedback will be appreciated


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't have a Goliath but I do have 2 Bullet back packers and a Viper
The teeth grab great.. the'll rip up a pine tree if you go up and down a bunch of times.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 2, 2006)

they will grab great, we own 8-10 of em.  No matter the brand though, always tie the top to the bottomw


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 2, 2006)

I still use the original summit,made in the mid 80's.It has no teeth at all,and no sharp edge.
This stand has never slipped,even on wet slick bark trees.

IMO-ya just can't go wrong with summit


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 2, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> No matter the brand though, always tie the top to the bottom



AND .. I always only make the rope between the stands short.. just enough to climb and no more.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 2, 2006)

Just 1 More said:


> AND .. I always only make the rope between the stands short.. just enough to climb and no more.



cause if you make it too long this could happen


----------



## fordman2575 (Sep 2, 2006)

My Goliath is AWESOME!!! It has never slipped and in my opinion its the best stand on the market. I dont think you would be sorry if ya bought this stand. And I second the foot climber retaining rope recomendation. Year before last I was in a hurry and totally FORGOT to tie my foot climber rope. I was using a Summit Viper I think. About 25 feet up my foot climber fell and I was left dangling from my arms. I mustred of enough strength to pull myself back up into my stand and there I sat with no way to get down. I didnt have on a harness (forgot it at home) and I didnt have the foot retaining bungee strap like the one that comes on all summits now and this is what let my feet slipped out of the foot strap. Needless to say I called my son (I did have my NEXTEL the ONLY thing I did right that day) and he came over and climbed my tree with his stand and rescued my dumb butt. Upon getting on the ground I hugged him and had a talk with the good man above.
One thing I have found that I use to  do with my summit because it climbs so well is I would sometimes get the seat portion of the stand higher than my butt and kinda push up with my arms the same time im pulling up with my foot climber to climb faster. 
THIS IS A big time NO NO!!!!! I was doing this when I almost fell in the incident above. These stands are very safe and stable as long as WE follow the users instructions.


----------



## packrat (Sep 2, 2006)

*goliath*

i only wish this stand had been out a couple years ago. spent over 50 hours in a tree while hunting sapelo las nov. couldn't have been more comfortable. comfortable, quiet,
easy setup/takedown. i'll never own avything else.


----------



## jambone (Sep 5, 2006)

I love my goliath. I tested my goliath on a light pole at the house before I took it to the woods and it worked great. They really do sit very comfortable. Just wish I had bought one a lot sooner.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 6, 2006)

I have the viper and will never hunt out of anything else. It is the most comfortable and versatile stand out there in my opinion as well. You can't go wrong with summit. Good luck!!


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have several of the Summit stands.  They came with square teeth which did not bite into the tree bark very well especially on a hard bark such as a pine tree.  The teeth seemed to crush the bark rather than bite into it.  Because it crushed the bark as I climbed, it also made a lot of noise.

To remedy the situation I filed the teeth to make it bite into the tree bark rather than crush it.  Essentially I filed the top and bottom edge of each tooth at about a 45 degree angle reducing the square surface area of each tooth by about 50-60%.

This worked extremely well and made the stand more stable and safe but also made it more quiet when climbing.  I have often climbed my tree with deer within sight and they never knew I was there.

Dave1


----------



## badcompany (Sep 25, 2006)

Have never felt like it wasnt getting enough grip. Usually have to rock the thing back and forth to get it to release the tree on soft bark trees.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 25, 2006)

I got a Viper as well.  Never slipped on me...very comfortable...I can sit in it all day.


----------



## tiger14 (Sep 25, 2006)

Unless I am going to get paid to use another type of stand.  Summit is all that I will use. I own 6 of the goliaths and have never had a problem what so ever.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Oct 7, 2006)

Have 2 Goliaths and don't think I'll be using anyone else's climbers. 



> Have never felt like it wasnt getting enough grip. Usually have to rock the thing back and forth to get it to release the tree on soft bark trees.



Agreed.

S-N-H


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 7, 2006)

I got a Goliath late last year and have put it to the test this year. I have hunted from a red oak, white oak, sweet gum, and pine. No complaints.  HH


----------



## bucksnbass (Oct 10, 2006)

summit is the best stands out there.


----------



## GA Farm Boy (Oct 10, 2006)

*goliath*

Bought my goliath last year, and can't imagine hunting in anything else. No complaints


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 10, 2006)

Got a viper, never slipped...even climbing palm trees on Ossabaw!  Agree with the others, tie the foot piece up tight.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 11, 2006)

Got several Goliaths and an API Grand Slam Magnum Supreme (  They should just call it "API Fat Man's Stand instead of trying to use every letter in the alphabet) .....Anyway, the Goliaths are 10 times easier to carry, quieter to set up and more comfortable. 

I did fall 16 feet from one that I forgot to tie together several years ago. Long story but it was my fault.


----------

